# How much time do you spend on your Portfolio?



## Dwib (1 December 2004)

Hi,

Being a newbie I'm not sure if this topic has already been discussed but I need to get my posts up for next months tipping competition   

I was wondering how much time people spend on their portfolio per week? And I guess I would like to know if you're making a living out of it or some spare cash.

To start the ball rolling ....

I have held shares, of some sort, for newly 10 years but would still consider myself a novice who bought for the long term. Though with a bit more time on my hands I think it's something I would like to spend more time on and be a bit more hands on with my portfolio. I currently spend about 5hrs a week on my portfolio and looking for other opportunities.

I definitely don't make a living from my portfolio  .... more so a bit extra spending money.

Cheers
Dwib.


----------

